
Hadoop, Big Data Focus Shifting To Analytics and Visualization - nickcobb
http://wikibon.org/blog/hadoop-big-data-focus-shifting-to-analytics-and-visualization/
======
digitalmarks
It seems more organizations have begun realizing the potential that lies
within their own data, and more importantly, that the perceived barriers to
entry - large/complex/expensive infrastructure necessary to house and build
around these mountains of granular data - no longer exist.

The new challenges revolve around the people, methods, and software that can
separate, aggregate, disseminate, and _present_ this information in the most
efficient way possible.

The opportunities that lie within and around Big Data are tremendous.

